# dit



## camargo

Hola

Tengo una duda en la siguiente oración. Se habla de "...certaines inventions impossibles des romanciers dont la vogue est fondée sur le merveilleux dit scientifique."
El punto este: diríamos "lo maravilloso llamado científico" o hay otra traducción más apropiada? Esta no me termina de convencer.

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

También tengo una duda...
1) "le merveilleux" es sustantivo y "dit" significa "llamado" o "supuestamente"
2) "merveilleux" es adjetivo y "dit" sustantivo : mira aquí, en la parte III
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dit/substantif ...

La verdad, no sé.


----------



## camargo

Hola paquit&

O sea, si no entiendo mal, que hay dos posibilidades.
1... fundada en/sobre lo maravilloso supuestamente científico.
2...fundada en/sobre el maravilloso relato científico.

Nuevo problema.

Por lo que yo sé, el "le" que antecede a maravilloso no define nada, no? No veo pistas de cuál puede ser, salvo que la primera boite un peu para mi gusto. Y la segunda parece cerrar mejor. 
Seguís sin saber?


----------



## Paquita

camargo said:


> Seguís sin saber?


 
Yo sí, esperemos a los amigos...

El problema radica en que cada una de las dos palabras puede ser adjetivo o sustantivo..."Le" es el artículo masculino de toda la vida...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Quizás este artículo te ayude bastante: 
http://www.caosyciencia.com/ideas/articulo.php?id=180708

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## camargo

Qué ojo, Gévy

Antes que escribieras por un momento pensé en Verne. Es que no lo relacionaba con Apollinaire, pero sí, ahí estaban los dos.
Me queda la duda de cómo ponerlo en español,
si "lo maravilloso llamado científico" o si "lo llamado científico maravilloso", que altera el orden del original pero a mi entender queda mejor.
Sí estoy considerando aclararlo en una nota, a las cuales no soy afecto, por lo menos en textos literarios, pero me parece oportuno.

Muchas gracias a las dos

Bonne nuit là bas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Camargo:

La decisión te pertenece, pero creo que optaría, como sugieres, por "... lo / el llamado científico maravilloso". Reconozco que cambia el sentido también, le quita fuerza a lo que es en sí "lo maravilloso".

Quizás podrías usar de un giro: "...lo maravilloso, ese que llamaron científico".

Sólo es una propuesta más, a veces cambiar simplemente la forma verbal ayuda a expresarse mejor. Puede darte una nueva pista. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Suena horrible, pero no está de más: " fundado en el  maravilloso llamado "científico" ".

En literatura se habla de "el maravilloso", o de "lo maravilloso", y cualquier lector informado lo comprendería. Pienso en Alejo Carpentier, por ejemplo.


----------



## camargo

Buenas noches

Creo que también tenés razón en lo del cambio de forma verbal. por ejemplo me gusta más todavía:

"cuya fama está fundada en lo que llaman científico maravilloso."

Elimina la palabra "llamado", que queda fea y además confunde. Y se mantiene unido _científico maravilloso_, que deben ir juntas, porque es una denominación, como decir novela negra o cuento fantástico.
Convengamos que se aleja del original, pero todo no se puede en la vida.
Me voy a dormir.

Gracias a todos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pienso que "dit" es un sustantivo, "merveilleux" y "scientifique" son adjetivos. Antiguamente significaba: sentencia/ afirmación/ mensaje= lo dicho por alguien. Véase la definición en el diccionario de la Academia:
2)*DIT* n. m. XIIe siècle. Participe passé substantivé de _dire._
*1. *Propos, maxime, apophtegme, sentence (vieilli). Subsiste comme appellation traditionnelle des propos d'un personnage de l'Antiquité. _Les dits et faits, les dits et gestes des Anciens. _Par anal. _Les dits d'un sage bouddhiste_
Algo como: _los maravillosos relatos (relaciones) de los científicos_/ _los maravillosos escritos científicos _me parece más en la línea de lo que escribe el autor que te toca traducir.
Un saludo


----------



## chlapec

Yo creo que aquí *dit* es peyorativo. El autor insinúa la falta de base científica de las invenciones (imposibles) de los novelistas que se inspiran en escritores como Julio Verne (el enlace aportado por Gévy es bastante esclarecedor).
Yo traduciría merveilleux por "novelas de invenciones maravillosas" (si, lo sé, larguísimo...) y dit por "supuestamente" o algo por el estilo...
A ver:
"...ciertas invenciones imposibles de novelistas que fundan su moda/su estilo en las llamadas novelas de invenciones "científicas" maravillosas (NdT: "le merveilleux scientifique").
Muy mejorable, pero creo que la esencia está ahí...


----------



## camargo

Buen día a todos

Gurb: después de darle muchas vueltas, veo que ese *dit*, es lo que en español se llama "*dichos*". Es la misma palabra y tiene el mismo significado de propos, maxime, sentencia, etc. 
En este caso, creo que el enlace que mandó Gevy muestra que merveilleux y scientifique juntos tenían un significado específico, que tiene mucho que ver con el resto de la frase. Era como decir "realismo mágico". Creo que la alusión del autor apunta ahí. 
No son los "maravillosos dichos científicos", sino "(este género literario) al cual ahora le dicen científico maravilloso".
Peyorativo, como dice chaplec.

Creo.

Buen día a todos


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Yo creo que aquí *dit* es peyorativo. El autor insinúa la falta de base científica de las invenciones (imposibles) de los novelistas que se inspiran en escritores como Julio Verne


No Chlapec, me parece que es todo lo contrario.
 Los novelistas de que habla (Jodorowsky/ Morioka etc...) como Jules Verne en su tiempo, se inspiran, se fundamentan en sus obras, "des merveilleux dits" es decir de lo que dicen y escriben los científicos. Si estos novelistas están tan en boga no es por lo maravilloso de sus relatos sino porque sus novelas tienen una base científica real. A partir de esa base escriben relatos con pretensión científica -basados sobre los descubrimientos más recientes- pero en realidad, su imaginación desbordante, su gran inventiva hace que creen mundos extraordinarios e "invenciones imposibles". Además los nuevos inventos de los científicos por su novedad  nos parecen a todos maravillosos y son la base de las novelas de ciencia ficción. No pienso equivocarme.
De ahí mi intento de traducción que no me sastisface totalmente, eso sí.
Un saludo


----------



## chlapec

Cher Gurb, 
je t'accorde le privilège du doute (peut-on dire comme ça?) puisque tu es français, mais je crois qu'il y a quelques lacunes dans ton explication, surtout parce que dans le texte original on a écrit *dit* et non pas *dits*. Puis, d'après l'information aportée par Gévy, il me semble clair qu'il y a eu un genre littéraire qui s'appelait "merveilleux scientifique" et que ce que l'auteur a fait, c'est d'intercaler *dit* (adjectif) dans cette expression.


----------



## camargo

Hola

gurb, estoy de acuerdo con las observaciones de chlapec, y creo que no son menores. Está todo en singular.
En cuanto a "los escritores de quienes habla", te aclaro que el texto es el prólogo a Les mamelles de Tiresias, de Apollinaire, que sí puede referirse a Verne pero no a escritores actuales.
¿Viste el enlace de Gévy? Creo que aclara este punto.

Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola


> dans le texte original on a écrit *dit* et non pas *dits*.


Oui et alors? Pourquoi ne s'emploierait-il pas au singulier? Il suffit de consulter le CNRTL pour s'en convaincre.
*A.−* Phrase, parole prononcée par quelqu'un, affirmation à valeur remarquable. _Après avoir entendu les dits et contredits_ (_cf. contredit,_ ex. 2). _*Un dit *notable, remarquable, mémorable
_Cela étant je veux bien admettre qu'il y a une autre lecture possible de cette phrase.
Bien à vous.


----------



## aybancel

"Merveilleux" es adjetivo y el sustantivo "le dit" = el decir.


----------



## Keusti

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Je suis en train d'essayer de traduire une phrase, et j'ai quelque soucis, peut-être quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider.

   "Le projet à pour but le développement d’un produit financier qui permettrait au petit agriculteur de s’équiper en technologie durable, dite « verte », et de bénéficier de la vente des certificats de réduction d’émission de gaz carbonique."




      "El proyecto desarrollara un producto financiero que permitirá al sector productivo rural de equipar se en tecnología sostenible, "dite" verde, y de beneficiar de la venta de los bonos de carbono."
Les parties souligné sont les parties, à mon avis, sensible.


Merci d'avance


----------



## hual

Bonjour

Je suggère

El proyecto desarrollar*á* un producto financiero que permitirá al sector productivo rural *equiparse *en tecnología sostenible, *llamada "tecnología verde"*, y *beneficiarse *de la venta de los bonos de carbono.


----------



## Keusti

ça me semble tout à fait adéquat. Merci


----------



## yserien

Llamada, denominada.


----------

